# New to area, some suggestions please



## Fishonbwg (Mar 6, 2016)

I've been fly fishing for many years, and moved down to Freeport (retired)
Purchased a boat & looking to hook up. My boat is in Niceville so I'm close to Destin. 
So Ive got the bay to fish & inshore. I'm looking for suggestions on where to start. With all this rain the bay is like chocolate milk. 
I'm used to sight fishing, should I blind cast? Stake out the flat and look for tails
There's not much of tide here, does it still affect fishing

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh my gosh. You should start at a tackle shop or marina, and visit with the locals. There's so much to explain.

Read the daily posts herein to get an idea of where to find fish. This time of year usually starting to get great, and you can hardly go wrong (except during storms).

I spent a few years in Freeport back in the 1970s. Great back then.


----------

